# Wall Tool Storage System & Shaving Mule



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

This is our version of the wall storage system (aka: French Cleat) that was posted on LJ's by several members who incorporated it in their workshop (And thanks to Steve Korz for the instructions). With an abundance of odd shaped tools that have been accumulated over the years, this system works extremely well, as you can move the units around to make ultimate use of the space.

If you look closely, on the far right is a bar clamp holding a cane. I can hang them here while the glue dries and it's out of the way.



This was easy to construct and inexpensive, especially using found lumber from other projects. It replaced the old fashioned pegboard system, and one photo shows how messy the old pegboard system is compared to this new one.







You can make custom holding trays for all your odd shaped tools instead of buying store bought racks that are always too small and inadequate, not to mention expensive.











Here I am using the shaving mule to whittle down the cane shaft. I will use this method as much as possible as although it may take more time than using power tools, it is a quiet and very Zen way to work with wood. I can even watch a TV program or DVD, or listen to music, or just think while I hear the scraping of the spoke shaves against the wood. If the grain is too curly, I may need to resort to doing more work on the sander.



More photos to come!

Stay tuned, as the Tupperware Lady visits the wood workshop!: A dust collection bin for the radial arm saw.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome. How are the drills hanging there?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great organizing


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Meilie,

Love the organization! Also, the lighting in your shop is great!

Lew


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Blondewood: The two drills are supported by a screw in "U" hook. The bottom (3rd) drill is sitting on a slotted platform.

Lew: Thanks, it is a pretty well lit shop. I bought used commercial quality track lights and they have 100 watt CFL bulbs in them and other areas there are 48" tube shop lights (I like the shiny "Diamond" brand ones.) and a couple arm lamps and magnetic shop lights for close up work. I like seeing the details of my work.

I could grow lots of plants down there. I had my large houseplants and aquarium where the drill press is located, but they have found a new home due to wood workshop priorities.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Great work Meilie! Your system turned out terrific! Very nicely done.

Here are some basic instructions if other Jocks are interested….

http://lumberjocks.com/SteveKorz/blog/6358


----------



## michaelmaloney (Feb 23, 2014)

Love the way you put thestorage shelves up with hanging slots for everything! It makes a big difference from the pegboard storage type of things that you normally see on garage walls. Good job!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Michael, this was , ans still is, a good system but did you notice this post is over 5 years old.?


----------

